# According to Ken Rockwell, you guys are NOT PHOTOGRAPHERS!



## prestonpalmer (Apr 17, 2012)

I sent our old friend Ken an email the other day... You guys will enjoy his response!

_________________________________________
*Dear Mr. Rockwell*.

Though you might consider doing a little more research on cameras before you review them. The photography community is tearing you apart, and its rather entertaining.

http://blog.dojoklo.com/2012/04/04/a-response-to-ken-rockwells-review-of-the-canon-5d-mark-iii/

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=5348.0

Anyway, it really hurts your reputation, and from what I can tell, most people just think you are a joke. Thought you should know for your future posts.

Regards, 
Preston Palmer.
__________________________________________________________________

From: *Ken Rockwell*

That's not the photo community; those are mostly programmers, IT and computer scrince people. 

I'm out shooting my 5d3 all this week, have a t on of updates for next week 

Thank you!

Ken

Sent from my Christmas iPad, thanks Santa!
______________________________________________________________


----------



## FunPhotons (Apr 17, 2012)

He has an article where he states (his belief) that real photographers don't post on newsgroups; they're too busy taking pictures. Obviously meant to be a loud and controversial statement, but its a fair point. Instead of talking about gear we could be taking photos, and we can't use the excuse that we can't do that all the time (due to weather, time of day, etc). Even then we could do experiments indoors. 

Anyhow, I like chatting about gear, and I'm NOT a real photographer, so I'm OK with that. Don't worry about it, I don't know why you bothered sending the email, at any rate. 

EDIT: Oh yeah, and I AM a programmer, score one for KR!


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Apr 17, 2012)

Ken certainly is a joke, but I'll give him this: all those here worrying about the light leak problem or otherwise busy creating photographic essays of the insides of their lens caps aren't photographers.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 17, 2012)

TrumpetPower! said:


> Ken certainly is a joke, but I'll give him this: all those here worrying about the light leak problem or otherwise busy creating photographic essays of the insides of their lens caps aren't photographers.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> b&



TOTALLY AGREE!!! Its funny, my 5D2 does the EXACT same "Light Leak" thing as my 5d3. Im not worried about it. Now off to a photoshoot!


----------



## V8Beast (Apr 17, 2012)

prestonpalmer said:


> __________________________________________________________________
> 
> From: *Ken Rockwell*



.......even his email fonts are overly saturated. Sheesh. It's not just black, it's *bbllllllaaaaaacccckkkkk!*


----------



## V8Beast (Apr 17, 2012)

FunPhotons said:


> Obviously meant to be a loud and controversial statement, but its a fair point. Instead of talking about gear we could be taking photos, and we can't use the excuse that we can't do that all the time



As much as it pains me to admit it, he kinda has a point. Most of my gigs are on weekends, so on weekdays I hop on Canon Rumors in between rounds of editing and looking at internet porn 

From his e-mail, Ken sure sounds like he's getting a lot of practice. Maybe he'll be able to produce a half decent image some day.


----------



## pwp (Apr 17, 2012)

OMG are you guys still banging on about Ken Rockwell? 
Get a life and leave him to his.
This is schoolyard standard. 

Mods can you step in here?

Paul Wright


----------



## DJL329 (Apr 17, 2012)

pwp said:


> OMG are you guys still banging on about Ken Rockwell?
> Get a life and leave him to his.
> This is schoolyard standard.
> 
> ...



+1 This is all quite childish.


----------



## distant.star (Apr 17, 2012)

Mr. Palmer:

I'll quote young Nick from the 1965 movie, "A Thousand Clowns," in response to Chuckles the Clown:

"My simple child reaction of what you did is that you are not funny. Funnier than you is even Stuart Schlossman, who is my friend, and is eleven, and puts walnuts in his mouth and makes noises. What is not funny is to call us names, and what is mostly not funny is how sad you are, and I'd feel sorry for you if it wasn't for how dull you are. And that's my opinion from the blue, blue sky."

And, as Joan Rivers frequently said: "Oh, grow up!"


----------



## Tcapp (Apr 17, 2012)

prestonpalmer said:


> I sent our old friend Ken an email the other day... You guys will enjoy his response!
> 
> _________________________________________
> *Dear Mr. Rockwell*.
> ...



My reply to his email would have been:

"Well Mr. Rockwell, by your logic you are not a photographer either. You are a blogger. You have a website and spend time working on it that you could be shooting photos. 

PS, you may want to update your birds and the bee's page. The latest studies show pee-pee + mouth does not equal baby. "


----------



## AndysRollei (Apr 17, 2012)

As much as some people don't like Ken Rockwell, it is pointless to ramble on about how much you don't like him. If you don't like him then don't read or even look at his stuff, simple as that. Kind of like the radio or tv, if you don't like it change the channel. As much as people don't like Mr. Rockwell that is all they talk about, Rockwell says this or that, Rockwell does this or that. Like Jared Polin (the guy with the dumb-ass fro) who made an entire video series on how much he thought Ken was an idiot, and says something about him in a lot of his videos, which is kind of odd if he does not like him so much. 

Now I am not defending Mr. Rockwell, some of the things he says I don't agree with but, I don't post threads online about how much or little I don't like him, and certainly don't send him emails telling him to do thing this way or that way. If he wants to do things his way let him be. I think this Ken Rockwell nonsense has run its course. 

Andy

P.S. @prestonpalmer, this is Andy, cousin of Andy Filmore.


----------



## pdirestajr (Apr 17, 2012)

Is it me or was the OP's email to that guy he doesn't even know a bit rude and uncalled for? I just don't understand the need to attack a person that has every right to an opinion, to write about it and earn a living. IF you don't like his writing, don't read it. He's just one dude. Who cares.


----------



## Tcapp (Apr 17, 2012)

pdirestajr said:


> Is it me or was the OP's email to that guy he doesn't even know a bit rude and uncalled for? I just don't understand the need to attack a person that has every right to an opinion, to write about it and earn a living. IF you don't like his writing, don't read it. He's just one dude. Who cares.



He is a celebrity in certain circles. Celebrities and targets for criticism, ridicule, and parody. Take the Paris Hilton episode of South Park for example. Just as Mr. Rockwell is entitled to his opinion, so is the OP. Does it matter? No? I don't think Ken gives a rats behind about what people think. He has attained a certain level of fame, wither it is deserved or not, so you have to at least give him props for that. 

Hell, if my website was #1 ranked on google for such a wide variety of search keywords, I wouldn't care what anyone says. I would have it made. Don't have to spend a penny on advertising and would be have enough business to retire at age 40. Yes please?


----------



## TexPhoto (Apr 17, 2012)

As soon as the forum dropped Karma, the downhill slide started.

More free advertising for Ken though.


----------



## D.Sim (Apr 17, 2012)

Is this even needed... and if it was, was it needed in THIS forum? or even this sub-forum? Send emails to him all you want, no need to gloat about it... Hell... I'd wonder if there was even a need to send him an email.
"Hey, we think you're a joke, read this!" Uh. Whatever for? What are you even trying to achieve?


/thread

gee, thanks for killing whatever light hearted banter we were having


----------



## pdirestajr (Apr 17, 2012)

Since he has a public blog, he does put it out there for all to read and react to. I just think there is a line crossed when you contact a stranger to tell them they are a joke. That goes beyond criticizing, analyzing or debating the man's opinions.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 17, 2012)

TexPhoto said:


> As soon as the forum dropped Karma, the downhill slide started.



Amen to that.


----------



## bvukich (Apr 17, 2012)

I think we've had about enough of this. Locking thread.


----------

